# Sitting like a dog.



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

My goat, Star, has been acting very strange. Less dominant than usual and today, sitting like this. She looks more bloated than usual too. Am I over-reacting? Just not sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is strange...but cute : ) 
Is she bred or recently in milk? how is she walking, strong or weak? eating drinking pooping berries and peeing fine? 
I would start with a temp...
is she chewing a cud?
when was she lat wormed and with what
check eyes for anemia
a dose of baking soda wouldn't hurt...about a tablespoon in enough water to drench...if she is hard and high on the left side...massage and walk her..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she pregnant?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ive seen late stage does who are loaded with kids sit like this. Takes weight off the organs.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I just moved so I'm searching through boxes for my goat medical box. She just seems off, I'm not sure what it is. She is normally very high strung and is my Alpha of the herd. Today she is just sitting there. She didn't even try to head butt the dog. Her milk output is way down too. The roads are closed right now but I am seriously considering having the vet come up tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I gave her Ivermectin about 2 weeks ago and it did nothing. I was going to try something different. Some people around here are saying to try a sheep dewormer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have doe that sits like that, but only in late stage pregnancy.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anyone tried Prohibit? I am about to order it, just wondering if anyone has tried it with their goats. I know Ivermectin did nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If her worm load is Liver fluke which looks like Barpole under the mic then Ivomec wont help..Ivomec Plus or Valbazen is the only two wormer that kill Liver fluke...

You say her milk production is down, so I assume she is not bred? What is her temp? once she is up is she weak in the rear?

I have not used Prohibit but have read about it being a thiamine inhibitor..Not sure


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I haven't owned her that long. I know she kidded in November, I got her the beginning of February. I hope she's not pregnant! If she is, I am not sure what got her prego.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GATA_Goats said:


> My goat, Star, has been acting very strange. Less dominant than usual and today, sitting like this. She looks more bloated than usual too. Am I over-reacting? Just not sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I had several very pregnant does who did that. I think it's because they want to lay down, but it is just too uncomfortable so they split the difference. I always keep an eye on them, but have stopped panicking when it see them do it.

Define bloated? Do you mean high on the left side? Or just bigger all over? If she is high on the left side, I would be re-evaluating my feeding program to reduce the bloat. She has enough pressure on her organs due to a uterus full of babies - she does not need the added pressure from bloat.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Bigger all over. She doesn't seem weak, just lazy or uninterested. If the roads are clear tomorrow I'm seriously calling the vet to make a run out here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I


GATA_Goats said:


> Bigger all over. She doesn't seem weak, just lazy or uninterested. If the roads are clear tomorrow I'm seriously calling the vet to make a run out here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh and she shouldn't be pregnant, it would shock the hell out of me if she was.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oops, my bad. I could be wrong here, but I see something that looks an awful lot like an udder in that picture.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Does it sound like Milk Fever to anyone? I need to find my thermometer to take a temp, snowed in so I can't go buy a new one. She was shaking on the milking stand. Thought she was cold because it was cold out today. Maybe it's a mild case and she is normally a heavy milker.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If she isnt filling an udder or milking, dont see how it could be. Typically only see milk fever / ketosis when they are near the end of their pregnancy or right after they freshen. My vet says if you stick a finger in their mouth and smell it, it will smell something akin to nail polish remove if its keytosis.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

GATA mentions above that this doe's milk production has dropped off, so she is in milk.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Everfree said:


> GATA mentions above that this doe's milk production has dropped off, so she is in milk.
> 
> Everfree Farm
> Kiko and Nubian


Meant fresh into milk.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Gotcha.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

GATA_Goats said:


> Has anyone tried Prohibit? I am about to order it, just wondering if anyone has tried it with their goats. I know Ivermectin did nothing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I have used Prohibit with great success. You can also try Dectomax. But if the Liver Fluke is your problem then you will need Ivomec Plus or Valbazen.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If you have suspicions, you could send blood in to pregger test her ... I would see if you can get her temp taken, and a fecal run to rule some things out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start with a temp...she is off, so some thing is going on with her..a fecal would tell you worm load. Check eye for color...you want the lids to be deep pink to red...feel her udder well,, any lumps? hardness, heat or red area?


----------

